# Hacer cantera



## chics

Bonjour.

J'ai besoin d'une expressión en français pour *hacer cantera*...

D'abord, je dois reconaître que je ne suis pas sure que l'expression est conue par tous les hispanophones . Apparemment elle vient du foot, au moins dans le club _*Barça*_ il y a une école de football qu'on appelle _La Cantera_. Je ne sais pas si c'est pour tous le clubs... En principe, là on enseigne les jeunes garçons a juer pour qu'ils devienent Ivan de la Peña et après ils jouerant dans l'équipe Barça; ou ils peuvent être vendus à d'autres équipes première division.

Alors, on utilise l'expression _*hacer cantera*_ dans une société pour exprimer cette philosophie. Cet-à-dire qu'ils forment des gents pour qu'il soient qualifiés pour un métier. Ça passe surtout dans des champs très specialicés, car de toute façon il sera très difficil de trouver des professionels avec la formation et experience approppiée.
C'est different de la formation_ sur le tas_, car elle peut être sur le tas ou pas, ce n'est pas un _training_ non plus, et en fait il parle plutôt de la philosophie général. C'st pas un mot technique mais assez informel, et assez utilisée aussi.

Buenas. ¿Conoceis la expresión *hacer cantera* en francés? 

Merci /Gracias.


----------



## lpfr

No conozco algo similar en francés que concierna el fútbol. La expresión que se me ocurre es "faire ses classes" que es de origen militar, pero es utilizada de manera general.


----------



## chics

Ah, ¡pero no hace falta para nada que concierna al fútbol!
Lo comentaba sólo para explicar el sentido de la frase, porque existe también "hacer escuela" pero es muy distinto. Y supuse que os preguntaríais a qué viene la cantera (carrière) ahí... 

Gracias.


----------



## GilbertAndré

Dans le cas d'une entreprise, je dirais "préparer la relève", signifiant que l'on forme des jeunes pour être prêts à remplacer leurs aînés lorsqu'ils prendront leur retraite.
Dans le cas du sport, "préparer la relève" fonctionne aussi, mais on utilise aussi souvent des expressions comme "ce joueur est sorti des espoirs du club" ou du "mouvement juniors" ou "de l'école de football du club" ou "des équipes de ligues inférieures du club".


----------



## chics

> Dans le cas d'une entreprise, je dirais "préparer la relève",


Merci, c'est très interessant â connaître bien qu'il soit une autre chose...


----------



## Yul

Peut-être veux-tu parler de club-école ? 

Faire le club-école.

Club-école: Club de formation de jeunes sportifs qu’on destine aux équipes professionnelles majeures.
Yul


----------



## chics

Oui. Est-ce que je peut l'utiliser pour expliquer comment fonctione un société? En espagnol on peut faire ça, quand elle forme des jeunes pour qui deviennent professionnels d'élite aussi, normalement dans la même société. C'est possible en français?

Par example, dans la phrase:_ Mire, nosotros preferimos "hacer cantera". Muchos de nuestros profesionales empezaron en nuestra empresa haciendo prácticas a la vez que estudiaban, de manera que aunque les vea jóvenes, en realidad llevan ya muchos años especializados en nuestra tecnología._


----------



## Yul

Si tu parles de la société en général, je dirais plutôt : il est allé à "l'école de la vie".

Si tu parles d'une société (compagnie), je dirais: "il est sorti de nos rangs" et, à bien y penser, pourquoi pas, "il vient du club-école IBM, Shell etc."

Yul


----------



## chics

Ah, oui, c'est le deuxième sense. Parfait!

Mon probleme maintenant est que la phrase n'est pas "il vient de..." mais "nous faissons lui/eux". C'est possible?


----------



## Yul

Je viens de voir sur le site GDT deux quasi-synomymes à "club-école": "équipe-école" et "filiale". 

Dans l'usage actuel, le terme _équipe-école_ s'emploie surtout dans le domaine de l'éducation pour désigner le personnel enseignant et les autres membres du personnel de l'école qui travaillent en collaboration au bien-être et au soutien de l'élève. 
_
Club-école_ s'écrit avec un trait d'union et prend la marque du pluriel aux deux éléments : _des clubs-écoles_. 

Pour répondre maintenant à ta dernière question:  "nous l'avons inscrit à notre club-école IBM, Shell etc." ou, encore,"nous l'avons inscrit à notre université IBM, Shell ou McDonald".

Espérant t'aider

Yul


----------



## chics

Mais IBM, ils peuvent dir "nous sommes un club-école" ou "nous aimons fonctioner comme un équipe-école"...?


----------



## Yul

chics said:


> Mais IBM, ils peuvent dir "nous sommes un club-école" ou "nous aimons fonctioner comme un équipe-école"...?



Si le contexte (ou mieux l'analogie) le permettait, je crois plutôt qu'ils pourraient dire : "Nous avons notre propre club-école" ou "nous avons notre propre école/université" ("Nous formons nous-mêmes notre propre personnel").

Yul


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas tardes, bonsoir,

_Pépinière _suele ser la traducción propuesta por cantera en el sentido que expones pero no sé si de verdad se emplea en todos los ámbitos socioeconómicos.
Aunque se entendería perfectamente en una frase del estilo:
- nous préférons assurer la relève dans notre propre pépinière...
- les membres de ce gouvernement sortent des pépinères des Hautes Écoles administatives françaises...

Espera otras opiniones.
Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## GURB

Hola
La propuesta de Marine me parece excelente.
Se emplea en el deporte profesional y en otras actividades: los grandes equipos tienen su propia cantera de jugadores; las grandes empresas tienen su propia cantera de ejecutivos.
NB se usa incluso "canterano": jugador que pertenece a la cantera.
En deporte la cantera es: *le centre de formation* ; *pépinière* tiene un sentido más figurado. _Le Conservatoire est une pépinière de comédiens et de musiciens._
En France le club-école n'est pas du tout usuel on parle de centre ou d'école.
Hacer, formar, crear cantera= créer, monter une école de (suivi de la spécialité) un centre de formation pour (volleyeurs, informaticiens...) sa propre pépinière.


----------



## GilbertAndré

Je vous prie de bien vouloir m'excuser, mais je persiste et signe: dans l'entreprise où je travaille (multinationale) nous *préparons la relève*, avons des *Programmes de Formation Individualisés* pour chaque futur cadre et un *Plan Global de Successions* pour assurer la continuité de l'entreprise. Ces trois points vitaux correspondentparfaitementà la notion de *hacer cantera* de la question originelle.


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Re...,



GilbertAndré said:


> Je vous prie de bien vouloir m'excuser, mais je persiste et signe: dans l'entreprise où je travaille (multinationale) nous *préparons la relève*, avons des *Programmes de Formation Individualisés* pour chaque futur cadre et un *Plan Global de Successions* pour assurer la continuité de l'entreprise. Ces trois points vitaux correspondentparfaitementà la notion de *hacer cantera* de la question originelle.



Tu es tout excusé .
A la par que intentamos contestar a la pregunta precisa de Chics también pensamos en otros contextos que puedan surgir.
En el contexto de una empresa particular tus propuestas son excelentes, exactas y en vigor, nadie lo duda .

Ahora bien y, desgraciadamente, recurriendo a la negra actualidad, en español se podría oír perfectamente:
- Han sido arrestados 8 médicos "presuntos terroristas" productos de la cantera de las facultades de medicina británica...
- Acuciada por la falta de profesionales de la medicina, las facultades británicas forman en su cantera a estudiantes del mundo entero...

Au revoir, hasta luego

P.S.: Al releer con más detenimiento el primer mensaje de Chics me doy cuenta que entiendo 





> dans une société


como sociedad en general y no sólo como _sociedad = empresa_, sobre todo cuando después dice:


> ils peuvent être vendus


 No imagino una _sociedad = empresa_ "vendiendo/ cediendo" a un trabajador que ha formado ella mismo. Seguramente de aquí las discrepancias.


----------



## chics

Hola, muchas gracias.

Martine, me expresé mal en francés, me refería a una empresa. ** ¿Qué debería haber dicho? ¿_Entreprise_?

No venden a sus empleados, claro que no, y de hecho tampoco les interesa mucho en principio esforzarse en formar a alguien para que luego se vaya a otra parte, pero a veces pasa... y al final resulta que también usan la expresión para decir que crean escuela, que una persona que pasa por ellos es seguro un buen profesional, y así venden una imagen de calidad. Para ésto en concreto -aunque aquí habría otras expresiones- también utilizan "nuestra cantera", como bien expones en tus ejemplos. 
Aunque en fútbol sí los venden ¿verdad?

Mi necesidad concreta es la frase del post número 7, pero como la voy a ncesitar más a menudo todos los datos, ejemplos y situaciones me parecen interesantes.


----------



## Cintia&Martine

chics said:


> Martine, me expresé mal en francés, me refería a una empresa. ** ¿Qué debería haber dicho? ¿_Entreprise_?


Buenos días, bonjour,

No Chics, he sido yo que no caí enseguida en lo de la empresa .

Entonces las propuestas de GilbertAndré son excelentes (como ya dije ) a las que añado:
- nous préférons assurer la relève dans nos propres centres de formation (más general)

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## GilbertAndré

ou "nous préférons *préparer* la relève dans notre propre Centre de Formation."
Préparer dans le sens = mettre dans une disposition propre à atteindre un but qu'on se propose


----------



## chics

Merci, ¿et si on n'a pas un centre de formation propiamente dicho? ¿valdría "nous préférons... dans notre prope entreprise"?

(Perdonad, soy una pesada...)


----------

